# Quickbooks Chart of Accounts



## waross (Feb 8, 2015)

I just bought Quickbooks Pro 2015. Of course I am just starting out in business as well. Have met with an accountant and he said pick up quickbooks. It will do just about everything I need and he can review around tax time. No problem I thought. But when I got into quickbooks I did the setup but only gave me basic accounts. I go into Chart of accounts and see how to add and am building accounts in excel to import. But I am sure I am missing some things. 
Does anyone in here have quickbooks? and is willing to share a list of accounts that I can use as reference??


----------



## joshuatree (Feb 8, 2015)

Are you looking just looking for expense accounts?


----------



## waross (Feb 8, 2015)

That would be a good start, but interested in all of the accounts people have listed to see what I am missing.


----------



## mu2bdriver (Feb 9, 2015)

I use QBO and only use customer accounts, vendor accounts, and bank account information. Intuit makes this program to cover the widest possible swath of businesses and gives way too much information for the average user. When I click on the 'Chart of Accounts' I only have 5 or 6 fields populated with data out of over ~100 or so.


----------



## Erik Hakso (Feb 10, 2015)

you need to set up your chart of accounts based on what your business looks like and what you want to keep tight control over. I wouldn't use someone elses. Also be advised that Quickbooks (Intuit) is a money grubbing, arrogant company that will take money from you every chance it gets. It is THE program for small business accounting but it has also been a monopoly. Once you get into it and use it for a while you will hate Intuit but it will be too expensive for you to change to something else. It might be the best solution for you but I would advise you to check out other offerings. I looked at Wave and liked it but too expensive for me to move. Be forewarned before you get stuck up the tree so to speak.

Eric
Pro Cut Tree Service Shoreline, WA


----------



## waross (Feb 10, 2015)

Erik Hakso said:


> you need to set up your chart of accounts based on what your business looks like and what you want to keep tight control over. I wouldn't use someone elses. Also be advised that Quickbooks (Intuit) is a money grubbing, arrogant company that will take money from you every chance it gets. It is THE program for small business accounting but it has also been a monopoly. Once you get into it and use it for a while you will hate Intuit but it will be too expensive for you to change to something else. It might be the best solution for you but I would advise you to check out other offerings. I looked at Wave and liked it but too expensive for me to move. Be forewarned before you get stuck up the tree so to speak.
> 
> Eric
> Pro Cut Tree Service Shoreline, WA



LOL. I get it about Intuit. I went with the stand alone system on my laptop just for that reason. I researched them well and you are correct, they are like the British during Colonial times taxing your every move. LOL. Or like the guy living in government housing in Washington that wants to take all your money to "re-distribute it".

Unfortunately like you said they are about the only player in the game for small business. I will keep a lid on the program from taking control of my life. LOL

I have built my own chart of accounts, but being new to this I figured that I might have missed something or overlooked an item so that is why I want curious to see what others had done. Best way to get things right is to see what has and hasn't worked for others. No sense in re-creating the wheel.


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 16, 2015)

Do not use QB 2015 for credit card transactions. Get a third party credit card processor. I have been fighting with QB15 since it came out. They have some glitches in the software and credit card processing doesn't work right. And they added graphics to make it look better but all it really accomplished was slowing it down. They aren't very helpful when you have problems either so if you call their tech line plan on being there for a few hours


----------



## Polydorus (Feb 20, 2015)

I just googled "Chart of Accounts Sample ‎" and it also suggested: chart of accounts sample excel
You might see what that turns up.


----------



## MariHer75 (Oct 23, 2021)

You can just use ArboStar. Ithelps automate a lot of repetitive tasks in the business process and there's no more double entry since it syncs with Quickbooks! Honestly, it's a tool that every arborist business should use. If you own a tree care company and want to make your life a heck of a lot easier, give it a try.


----------

